

My Damn Thesis - Jugurtha
http://mydamnthesis.tumblr.com/

======
Jugurtha
Hello everyone,

I'm preparing my thesis and I felt I needed some kind of pressure and to track
my progress. An Ariadne's thread of a sort.

It's about multiphase flow pattern recognition based on a time-series (of void
fraction). I think it's interesting as the signal is non stationary (changing
spectral characteristics), and I'll be working on time-frequency
representations (Adaptive Optimal Kernel, S-Transforms, etc).

It's also interesting in the sense that I am a neophyte in the subject (worked
more on microcontrollers and op amps), so I think it will benefit future
students who will ask the same questions as myself, and the fact that you find
very little information on a lot of things you have to learn. i.e: Most likely
to find these things on Elsevier and Pergamon than Wikipedia.

If this is your field, or you're interested about its applications on another
field (for example, I may be working on Bayesian Networks, Support Vector
Machines, Statistical Inference, Hidden Markov Models, Gaussian Mixture
Models, Kolmogorov Entropy, etc..) some apply these on spam or fraud
detection.

I'll be working with MATLAB mainly, but I'm open to stuff in other languages.

I'll be updating it as I go.

